# just found on the net



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

look at that cracy SMS+Slingshot-Project!

>> click <<


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. Cool


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool but way over my head!!!

Fwv2


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL! Let me guess. This was created on April 1st, right?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

H


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

That isnt cool! >_< Haha nice post.

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You should find the vid where they are doing it to cars on the autobahn. That was freaking awesome.


----------

